# Chico Dadant....



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Good to deal with in person also.


----------



## Tucker1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Last year I bought my extractor from the Chico Dadant Office. The service was outstanding. I took the time to e-mail the Dadant home office and express my pleasure dealing with the Chico branch. 

Tucker1


----------

